# Luminous RC VCP



## oriecat (Jan 1, 2005)

So yesterday I decided to bust open the rainbow sampler pack of Luminous products I got a while back and try something new.  It has 7 different types of paper in it, a variety of RC and FB.  I decided to stick with the RC since I haven't finished making my drying screens yet... anyway I thought I would try the RC VC Pearl, mainly since I had 10 sheets of it.  This stuff hated me.  I now hate it back.  I couldn't get a black to save my life.  It incredible brown, but it doesn't say its warmtone.  I work my way up in time and filters trying to get a black without losing my highlights and I keep getting this muddied mess.  My initial exposure based on the test strip should have been about 20 sec at f11 with no filter.  After many other tries, I finally give up when I'm using  4.5 filter at f5.6 for 15 seconds and still crap.  Maybe I'm not thinking clearly because of my cold and I screwed up somewhere, but that just doesn't seem right to me.  :?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 1, 2005)

It might have something to do with your developer. I have found that one paper will come out with different casts and different tonal ranges depending on the print developer. Photochemistry can be a strange and unpredictable beast. Even the dilution can make a difference. Maybe try using a different paper developer?
But then a person does get those days when nothing goes right....


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2005)

Poor girlie.    :hug:   Did it come with some kind of spec sheet to give you any idea what developer(s) would work best?    :scratch:   

I feel your pain (and annoyance!).


----------



## oriecat (Jan 9, 2005)

Well I decided to try out some of the other papers in my sampler pack last night, and I got the same thing at first!  I started with a FB and I was getting the same weird brownness and no blacks.  So I decided to try it with my crappy RC and see if I got something with that, and it too wasn't coming out good, so I knew the developer was a problem.  Last time I also thought the developer was a problem and I made a fresh batch and nothing changed, but I guess it just wasn't strong enough, because last night I just said screw it and I just poured a bunch more stock in the tray while i had a test piece in and that thing just blacked right up.  So I was finally getting somewhere.  Of course since I didn't measure it, I don't know what I should mix it at next time. :|  Oh well I'll figure it out.

So last night, I used up all 5 sheets of my sample of Charcoal.    Really liked the look and feel of that.  I tried a couple sheets of the Agfa.  And something I can't remember right now.  I knew that would happen, too many papers in one night.


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2005)

How annoying!       I am pretty anal and like to keep a pad and pen next to me whenever I'm doing stuff in the darkroom OR trying new things with the Daylab....most of the time I don't need to refer back to anything, but on the occasions I do, I'm glad I kept a record.

At least you have a starting point - glad your paper is finally giving you something workable!


----------

